# 1989 Jeep Wagoneer Limited



## superrman77 (Feb 23, 2006)

Wondering what you jeep guys think about plowing with this. Has the 4.0 and 4x4. How hard is it to get mounts for it? I was thinking 6 1/2 plow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

put a 7 on aleast


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

PLOWMAN45;565321 said:


> put a 7 on aleast


This is completly un-true.

Get a 6.5 Foot Meyer Setup for a Jeep Cherokee.

On a unibody XJ, you must install direct to frame mounted setup for a number of reasons.

1 is that the direct to frame mount beefs the impact points on the front end of the Jeep.

2 is that it allows the plow to sit closer to the front of the vehicle which minimizes stresses on the vehicle unibody frame.

I have been plowing with XJ's for several years. When you use them full time for plowing driveways, parking lots, etc, you get about 3 to 4 years out of the vehicle body (new or used and rusty). After that amount of time the spot welds start popping on the roof, floors, rocker panels, etc. The snoway and other E-Z mount setups are to heavy and bulky and sit to far in front of the Jeep.

3 Large Plows require more vehicle weight behind them to move snow. A small .6.5' plow will push large amounts of snow better. Now if you are skimming lots with 2" of snow then the larger plow is better, but you can get plastic extensions for the Meyer that make it nearly 8 feet wide.

And finally, since they have been making XJ plows since 1984 if you look real good, you can find and entire setup for $300 to $500. That is much better than $2500


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

light duty homesteaders are junk and so are the snow ways you can put a tmp 7.0


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

a 6 1/2 is to narow when angled your jeep is wider get a 7'


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

PLOWMAN45;597982 said:


> light duty homesteaders are junk and so are the snow ways you can put a tmp 7.0


Ever used a Snoway, if not keep your opinions to yourself. I can say I'd never buy another Western maybe the Ultramounts are better but the Unimounts have to be the worst mounting system ever devised and don't even get me started with the chain slap.

Back on topic.

My 98 Cherokee has seen regular plow duty for 3 years with a Snoway and had no problems. FWIW the plow is for sale and would mount up to yours fine.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65279


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

lol i been doing this since 1985 and yeah i seen them used as gar as the western ultramount i own one best plow ever made


----------

